# Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim



## Schleie! (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Habe mich mal drangemacht Tigernüsse zuzubereiten.

Hab Freitag Abend ca 1,5kg Tigernüsse in einen Eimer getan, mit wasser abgedeckt und bis heute quellen gelassen. Dann habe ich sich heute für 30min kochen lassen und mit dem kochwasser wieder in den Eimer zurück, nen Esslöffel Zucker dazu und mit nem Geschirrtuch den Eimer abgedeckt.
Das Kochen is nun ca 8 Stunden her, aber bisher hat sich noch absolut kein Schleim gebildet.
Ist das normal, dauert das so lange? Oder hab ich vergessen irgendwas hinzuzugeben?


----------



## CarpMetty (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Moin!
Besser 1std. kochen, geht aber auch so! mit den Schleim dauert das ein paar Tage, bis eine Woche! Besser ein Eimer mit Deckel nehmen, und den richtig verschließen!


----------



## johnmoped (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Hallo, das kann ich bestätigen. Ich lasse sie immer 3 Tage quellen nach dem Kochen (1 Std.). Nach 3 Tagen hat man nen vernünftigen Schleim. Also, noch ein wenig Geduld haben :m


----------



## Schleie! (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

hab vorhin mal mitm finger reingelangt, es ist schon schleim vorhanden 

werd mir dann heute mal 2-3 hände rausnehmen zum füttern, morgen nochma 2-3 hände und Mitwoch abend gehts dann an den See bis Samstag.


----------



## Schleie! (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Also n Bekannter hat schonmal damit gefüttert und geangelt, er fing paar Karpfen damit, also kennen tun die fische die nüsse schon, aber es fischt/füttert halt extrem selten jemand damit.

ich füttere sie mehr oder wneiger als kleinen zusatz zu meinem partikelmix und boilies.


----------



## angelsüchto (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Zitat:"hab vorhin mal mitm finger reingelangt, es ist schon schleim vorhanden "
tatütata|bla::m


----------



## Schleie! (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

ach herje...hoffendlich sieht er es nicht ^^


----------



## Honeyball (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*



Schleie! schrieb:


> hab vorhin mal mitm finger reingelangt, es ist schon schleim vorhanden



Na also sowas aber auch...#d#d#d

So ein Ferkelchen...:vik:


----------



## Carphunter' (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

nabend leute, ich weiß, gehört nich ganz zum thema aber ich wollt keinen neuen thread aufmachen.

undzwar: was hat das mit dem schleim auf sich?
hat der eine besondere lockwirkung oder riecht der irgentwie nach was? bin grad etwas ratlos;+


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> nabend leute, ich weiß, gehört nich ganz zum thema aber ich wollt keinen neuen thread aufmachen.
> 
> undzwar: was hat das mit dem schleim auf sich?
> hat der eine besondere lockwirkung oder riecht der irgentwie nach was? bin grad etwas ratlos;+


Moin!
Die einen sagen "ja" die anderen "nein"! Ich glaub "ja", weil ich denke, das der Schleim als süßer Dip arbeitet.


----------



## Tado (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Mal ne frage an euch:

Koche gerade die Nuts#6 schon ne Std habe aber gemerkt wo ich einen aufgeschnitten habe, das sie in der mitte noch hart sind?
Kann ich die Nuts auch 2 Std kochen?Oder gibt es irgend welche negativen Auswirkungen wenn ich sie länger koche?


LG Tado#h


----------



## wels63 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Hey Tado
Die kannst du den ganzen Tag kochen und die werden nicht weich, das ist ja grad das gute an dem Köder ( Weißfische )

Gruß Wels


----------



## Tado (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*



wels63 schrieb:


> Hey Tado
> Die kannst du den ganzen Tag kochen und die werden nicht weich, das ist ja grad das gute an dem Köder ( Weißfische )
> 
> Gruß Wels




Tja das heisst dann in kleinen Mengen füttern da es dann schwer verdaulich ist. Danke für die hilfe#6


----------



## Schleie! (22. September 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

habe gestern wieder 3kg gekocht.

habe sie 15min kochen lassen, ziemlich hoch, und sie waren schon fertig.

Habe sie dann mal in einen eimer, ohne das kochwasser. ich will mal dieses "schleimige" vermeiden und mal probieren.
denn mais hat ja auch keinen schleim, und besonders mehr/weniger riecht er ja auch nicht...mal sehen.
habt ihr damit schon erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## jochen1000 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Mais riecht nicht?

Dann lässt du deinen Mais aber auch nicht gären, oder?


----------



## Schleie! (23. September 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

Nein, so lange lass ich ihn nicht stehen.

Dieses stinkige Zeug, da riecht alles noch 4 wochen danach nach verfaulten eiern...

ich mach meinen mais immer frisch, sodass er dnasn nach ca ner woche schon verbraucht ist.


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. September 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

richtig schleim bildet sich erst wenn du gescheit zucker reintust. 1kg zucker auf 3kg tigers 35 mins kochen lassen dann eine woche stehen lassen...und du hast schleim der viel viel zäher ist als zuckerrüben sirup da kannste nur noch batzen füttern( wenn de einen batzen hinlegst dann bleibt der in der kugel form -- im wasser löst es sich aber mit der zeit auf und die karpfen stören solche batzen nicht) und das zeug fängt wie sau!!!
wenn man mais und weizen gären lasst dann bilden sich auch batzen und es riecht einfach nur gut(am anfang riecht es streng aber mit der zeit findet man es gut)


----------



## Schleie! (25. September 2009)

*AW: Tigernüsse und ihr Schleim*

hallo leute,
hab gestern nochn bisschen milchpulver in meine tigernuts und gut durchgerührt.
heute beim füttern - es war traumhaft - kam bei jeder rakete, die ins wasser klatschte ne schöne weiße wolke  die auch noch ganz gut riechte.


----------

